# How crazy is your iTunes Library?



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

How crazy is your iTunes Library?

I was reading some blogs, and came across this entry on NSLog();.

Well I went and tried out the script and it's great, but I wasn't happy, I also wanted the artist on the most played song and it to automatically be copied to the clipboard for easy pasting for places like ehMac. So I cracked open Script Editor and added the 3 lines of code needed, and now want to release it and see how crazy other people are.

To download: Click Here 

Unzip the script and place it in ~/Library/iTunes/Scripts, and then run it by going to the script menu in iTunes.

That's it!

My data;

Total songs:  1546 songs.
Total listens: 2366 times.
Average: 1.5 times per song.
Total listen time: 6.9 days.
Most listened to: Eternity by Misty Edwards, 39 times.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Neat! Well here are my stats, at least for my listening habits since I hosed my iTunes database back in the summer doing something stupid

Total songs: 1307
Total listens: 4170
Average: 3.2 times per song
Total listen time: 11.9 days
Most listened to: Miss America by David Byrne

This exercise had an interesting side effect for me. While I don't advocate stealing music, I do have songs given to me by friends and family "to check out". The stuff I like, I go buy. The rest eventually gets deleted. Now staring me right in the face is the fact that I don't own the song I've listened to most.  I think I need to make a trip to the local music shop tomorrow to set things right!


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Total songs: 3507 songs
Total listens: 4067 times
Average: 1.2 times per song
Total listen time: 13.1 days
Most listened to: "Like a Friend", Pulp


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Total songs:  473 songs.
Total listens: 3747 times.
Average: 7.9 times per song.
Total listen time: 9.3 days.
Most listened to: Mad World by Gary Jules, 30 times.

I cull my music often, mostly due to a lack of hard drive space. If I had a larger drive, I'd probably have all ~300 CDs ripped.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I tried running the script and got an error that a missing value can't be made into a number (or something like that). I just got my system back from the shop and I haven't used iTunes much since that time so some of the song counts may be off and causing a problem.

Here are my basic stats though...

1442 songs
11:12:15:58 total time
8.97 GB


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Neat script. some people may be embarrassed by their most played song though. The fellow over on the original page had Up! by Shania (not passing judgement just saying that I hoped in wasn't mine).

Total songs: 1289
Total listens: 12754
Average: 9.9 times per song
Total listen time: 37.2 days
Most listened to: Hero by Nickelback, 109 times.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I love that song Posterboy.

It's quite depressing, but there is something about it that's so moving.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I get the same error as Macified and I didn't get my machine back from the shop recently, so I suppose it has something to do with the script itself.

Thus, I can only report the basic statistics:

2643 songs
Most played: Holy Wars...The Punishment Due by Megadeth

According to our personal CD library statistics, we have 594 CDs totalling 7789 tracks for 21.5 days of listening enjoyment (for the most part, anyway).

James


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I think the script error, "Can't make missing values into a number," occurs because I have some songs in my iTunes library that have never been played and I have MPEG audio streams that have a "Time" listed as "Continuous."

James


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> and place it in ~/Library/iTunes/Scripts, and then run it by going to the script menu in iTunes.


I would, but such a path doesn't exist on my iMac (10.3.3). Checked in both Library folders, user and the primary one, and no such path exists.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Lars,

Create the path, then. It will work.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Do I ever need to expand my music collection... I listen to too much, without a big selection!









Total Songs: 140
Total Listens: 3976
Average: 28.4 times/song
Total Listen Time: 10.2 days  
Most Listened to Song: Adam's Song (Blink 182)

I would of rather not known these stats!


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'd do this but I have hadly any music on my HD and I just reset all of my playcounts on my ipod.  

I did it because I've just installed iRate and wanted to start from scratch with how my songs are rated.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*I love that song Posterboy. It's quite depressing, but there is something about it that's so moving.*

You ain't just whistling dixie. Did you know it's actually a cover of a Tears for Fears song? Much better than the original.

Have you seen Donnie Darko? That is where I first heard Mad World.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*I think the script error, "Can't make missing values into a number," occurs because I have some songs in my iTunes library that have never been played and I have MPEG audio streams that have a "Time" listed as "Continuous."*

I am guessing it is the latter because when I ran the script I had about 15 songs I had not listened to in my library.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

AFAIK I know it doesn't handle when you have streams in your library. I think a fix was posted but I didn't see it so it isn't in my modified version.

Personally I never had a problem and I have about 200 songs that I haven't listened to since I reset my play counts.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

> That is where I first heard Mad World.


Oh man do I feel old all of a sudden. I was in high school when the original version of this song was released!  
Still, you might be interested to know that Roland Orzibal (co-writer of the original) just loves the cover and considers it the superior take on the song. Not too shabby. 

As for the Applescript, I can't get it to work either...


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Posterboy,

Donnie Darko was a great film. One of those movies that are hard for some to get beyond the beginning (looks like a stinker) but really pays off if you give it a chance. I loved Donnie's mom, great character. 

Anyhow, do you have any other songs from it? My understanding is that they never released a soundtrack, only the score--and it included "Mad World" as a bonus.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

PG, 

I had actually heard the original version but never paid any attention. It wasn't until Gary Jules covered it that I started to really like it. Tears for Fears has some good stuff, but this isn't a song of theirs that stood out for me.

Sinjin,

They only released the score, and Mad World. As I recall though, Mad World is the only song that was recorded for the movie, the rest are just pretty standard 80s fare (like "Notorious" by Duran Duran). If I watched the movie again I'm sure I could make a list, but finals are too close for that.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

pg - Do you have any streams in your library? Or what error is popping up?


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Total songs:  702 songs.
Total listens: 1460 times.
Average: 2.1 times per song.
Total listen time: 4.6 days.
Most listened to: There Goes the Neighborhood by Sheryl Crow, 24 times.

Wow, guess I need to get some more stuff into iTunes. Some of you guys have collections that make mine pale in comparison. Sigh.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Total songs: 1970.
Total listens: 253.
Average: 0.1 times per song.
Total listens time :0.6 days
Moste listened to: You You You You You by The 6ths, 18 times.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

For the more intrepid of us, someone made a program that does not just the Library, but any playlist you want. Only catch is that it is another application.

Link to Post with app link


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Is there a way to check the iPod?
vince


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Did you know it's actually a cover of a Tears for Fears song? Much better than the original.

Have you seen Donnie Darko? That is where I first heard Mad World.
* 

My first contact with the song was on streaming Virgin audio in iTunes. It was mega popular on that station. But I still haven't heard them play it here in Canada. Shortly after I heard it for the first time (about 6 months ago) they said it was a Tears for Fears cover. But man, the original was Baaaaddd.

I haven't seen Donnie Darko yet. After I heard the song I wanted to see it. I have no idea what it's about though.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*I haven't seen Donnie Darko yet. After I heard the song I wanted to see it. I have no idea what it's about though.*

It's probably best that you don't know what it's about going into it. The advertising campaign for it was pretty terrible and any of the tag lines you might read are kind of..er...well not wrong, but not right either.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Hey Pamela, go easy on Tears for Fears. They were giants in their day (dare I say like...Madonna)?









Thanks Che, for forwarding that nifty app via iChat (iTunes PlayStats). 

Songs: 2644 (plus all 3102 tracks from my jazz collection, streamed from my old iMac)
Listens: 6923 
Duration: 20.0 days
Average: 2.6 listens/song
Favourite: Golden age, Beck


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

> It's probably best that you don't know what it's about going into it. The advertising campaign for it was pretty terrible and any of the tag lines you might read are kind of..er...well not wrong, but not right either.


Mmmm, so true. This is the case for many quality flicks. Some talented and visionary people produce a movie outside of the formulaic drivel Hollywood usually puts out and yet, in the end, it goes through the same damn marketing jerks who spin it to what they _think_ the masses want to see.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*dare I say like...Madonna?*

Shhhh! Don't let Macnutt hear you!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*Hey Pamela, go easy on Tears for Fears. They were giants in their day (dare I say like...Madonna)? * 

I LOVED tears for fears in their day...I had a huge crush on the lead singer...I was in grade 4 when that "shout shout" song came out....but their version of mad world..I'm sorry..but I think Gary Jules does it Much better.

And as for MacNutt? Now that you've mentioned his name you KNOW he'll show up! That guy can hear you talking about him from miles away.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Total Songs: 1837
Total Listens: 3669
Average: 2.0 times per song
Total Listen Time: 10.6 days
Most Listened To: Its actually a Greek song that no one would know, so i'll list #2: S'Wonderful by Diana Krall.


----------



## sornek (Feb 7, 2004)

I initially thought "hmm sort of interesting, etc" then beforre I'd even finished the d/l I realised that due to my habit of listening to streaming or watching the tube while I pooterize the thing'll be heavily weighted in the direction of my daughter's an friends' tastes!!! ICK!
Another reminder of the need to set myself up with my own boy's room computer!


----------



## bl:oke (Sep 15, 2003)

Total songs: 390 songs.
Total listens: 1583 times.
Average: 4.1 times per song.
Total listen time: 4.6 days.
Most listened to: Too Young by Phoenix, 50 times.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

Total songs:  319 songs.
Total listens: 2053 times.
Average: 6.4 times per song.
Total listen time: 4.7 days.
Most listened to: Little Triggers by Elvis Costello & The Attractions, 31 times.

i can't believe i listened to the same song 31 times. i usually have iTunes on random so i don't know what that's about.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

> i can't believe i listened to the same song 31 times. i usually have iTunes on random so i don't know what that's about.


Hey TRM, 

There has been some discussion that iTunes random feature is lacking – it may be somewhat biased. To reduce the bias try setting up a Smart Playlist:

Limit to [x] [songs] selected by [least recently played]

Then play the Smart Playlist on shuffle/random as you would have normally. This should mix things up for you. The above discussion offers additional tweaks. 

For more fun ideas with Smart Playlists see 

http://smartplaylists.com/


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Total songs: 929 songs.
Total listens: 2870 times.
Average: 3.1 times per song.
Total listen time: 8.0 days.
Most listened to: Video Killed the Radio Star Cover by Offspring 19 times

71 song unlistened

Library always on random shuffle


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

nice script - here is my info:

total songs: 4578 songs.
total listens: 348 times.
average: 0.1 times per song
total listen time: 1.0 days
most listened to: surfin on a rock by Air: 9 times.

great song.

my emac isnt that old, which is why the listen time is so low.


----------



## khayman (Nov 13, 2003)

here's my stats from that program:

2142 Songs
23891 Listens
79.2 days
11.2 listens/song
Most Listened: "Someone Like You" by New Order; 204 Listens
Unlistened: 229 songs

my itunes is open and on random almost the entire time my computer is on, so that would explain the 204 listens of Someone Like You (although it is a favourite song of mine)
and considering i've only had this computer since july, that means my itunes has been playing for about 1/3 of the TOTAL time i've owned my computer... crazy!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Error: Can't make missing value into a number.

" ... Do you have any streams in your library? Or what error is popping up? ..."

I don't have any streams in my library; all are 16/44 AIFF.

(I have all my CDs on the HD and basically store them in jewel cases after converting; most have only been played the one time). I have a 120GB drive dedicated to music files (iTunes and recording projects).

So, the usual stats:
2256 songs; 6.1 days; 87.47GB
217 Albums/173 Artists

5 Most played (tracks):
The Last Astronaut/Butthole Surfers
It's Ain't Easy Being Me/Chris Knight
Slow Turning/John Hiatt
Honky Tonk Hell/Web Wilder and the Nashvegans
Robin's Song/Barstool Prophets

5 Most Recently Played (Albums)
Oracle Of HiFi/Headstones
James Taylor/Sweet Baby James
Joan Armatrading/Lover's Speak
Chris Knight/A Pretty Good Guy
John Prine/In Spite Of Ourselves

5 Most Recently Added to Library:
Timeless/Hank Williams Trubute (various artists)
Oracle Of HiFi/Headstones
Super Hits/Asleep At The Wheel
Best Of James Taylor/James Taylor
Spend A Night In The Box/Reverend Horton Heat

[ April 02, 2004, 06:25 AM: Message edited by: gordguide ]


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Fun info.

For the record here is mine:
Total songs:  6809 songs.
Total listens: 2089 times.
Average: 0.3 times per song.
Total listen time: 5.6 days.
Most listened to: Rasputin by Boney M., 11 times.

Really?!? I'm surprised...

And for the record, yes I own *most* of these. A few came on my drive with this machine. I really should just trach them tho... I don't listen to 50 Cent, ever.

And if you think that is a lot, I have a pal with a 200 gig drive FULL. His stats:
Total songs:  13809 songs.
Total listens: 368 times.
Average: 0.0 times per song.
Total listen time: 0.9 days.
Most listened to: My Song by Dave *****, 6 times.

And he owns ALL of it. The guy has 1,500 CDs. No joke. He buys about 5 a week and has since... Well since there were CDs .









It took him weeks to rip all of those, his Cube only rips at 2~5 times.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow, that is a lot of music in one convenient location. He doesn't look like he listens through his computer much though. That or he has only had the cube for a short period of time. Too much time ripping and not enough time listening?


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

The cube is a new entry.

His main 'puter is a tiBook 15". Of course he has an iPod as well.


----------



## bl:oke (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey depmode101, 
I love Air! They're playing at the Kool Haus in a couple weeks, I can't wait.

Anyway, that mp3 you have is mislabeled (hehe I downloaded the same mp3 on Soulseek, before I bought the CD). The song is actually "Surfing on a Rocket". Great song, great CD!


----------

